# g13 labs white lavender (white widow x lavender)



## 420taylor (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
has anyone had any experience with the g13 labs white lavender strain? Ive been vegging mine for a while and im probably getting ready to throw it into flower i just want to know if the finishing product is any good.
If anybody has any pictures of it form when they grew it please feel free to share them with me


----------



## 420taylor (Jan 14, 2013)

I guess this must be a newer strain or something because i can't find anybody that has done a journal on it yet.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 14, 2013)

yeah its brand new from what i understand. my pineapple express seeds from G13 have been grand champions each time i pop one. the final product keep the fiends a comin'


----------



## ftrfta (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the white lavender plant going in my flower room atm. It is the biggest plant in there and it so far is amazing. It is prolly 5x5 and 5 foot tall with 50-60 bud tops and all even. All my plants almost look the same though so this run I just have the green thumb I guess lol. The plants were in veg from seed for about 5 weeks and they got this big. Now they too big for my flower room but I am making it happen. Will post a pic of her within a couple days. So far I am impressed. G13 labs Blue Widow been great for me also.


----------



## Rising Moon (Jan 15, 2013)

G-13 has been great based on my limited experience. I did a test run of their Auto Pineapple Express outdoors this summer and they were GREAT! 

100% germination, really nice growth structure, yields and smells. Not very strong smoke, but smooth and chill.

I want to try Blueberry Gum next.


----------



## Relaxed (Jan 15, 2013)

ftrfta said:


> I have the white lavender plant going in my flower room atm. It is the biggest plant in there and it so far is amazing. It is prolly 5x5 and 5 foot tall with 50-60 bud tops and all even. All my plants almost look the same though so this run I just have the green thumb I guess lol. The plants were in veg from seed for about 5 weeks and they got this big. Now they too big for my flower room but I am making it happen. Will post a pic of her within a couple days. So far I am impressed. G13 labs Blue Widow been great for me also.


Well, lol....have you topped it along the way? string her down...an around.


----------



## 420taylor (Jan 15, 2013)

i just switched my plants into flower the other day i have g13 white lavender, samsara seeds automatic ultraviolet, and nirvanas short rider. And please post a pic soon ftrfta im pretty anxious to see how yours looks


----------



## Scroga (Jan 18, 2013)

420taylor said:


> i just switched my plants into flower the other day i have g13 white lavender, samsara seeds automatic ultraviolet, and nirvanas short rider. And please post a pic soon ftrfta im pretty anxious to see how yours looks


I have these beans also, am interested in how the ultra violet goes also...


----------



## Scroga (Jan 22, 2013)

Any pics bro?


----------



## JJ05 (Jan 22, 2013)

I LOVE G13 labs! I ran their Pineapple Express auto last year outdoors, was awesome! This year I am running their Blue OG, Blueberry Gum and PE Auto again. Maybe their Diesel auto along with other strains.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 22, 2013)

og13 has been better than the original og kush clone only for me so far> pure lemon candy+fuel tastes on a few and sweet hash on the other pheno

I was going to go with the Blue OG>but I'm sure the berry flavors will take away from the lemon/citric/fuel smells and tastes(I already have Blueberry flavored plants)

G13Labs hasn't let me down yet out of 4-5 strains I've tried


----------



## kindnug (Jan 22, 2013)

The Pineapple Exp. photo-period plant is so much stronger than the auto (I found a keeper Pinex that tests @ 21.73% THC which is as strong as the OG Kush the dispensary's sell and way better than the Pinex they sell)


----------



## halo2killer (Jan 28, 2013)

I currently have a white lavender and an *automatic ultraviolet* the auto is at 6 weeks and it looks beautiful. Real stretchy, dank smelling spheres all over itt. Smells like berry citrus. And the white lavender smells like lemon pledge with a hint of skittles at week 2.5. Very excited about these.


----------



## badgercat (Jan 29, 2013)

Week 6 G13 White Lavender. I switched to 12/12 cause I have to move and it shot up another 18" since then.


----------



## 420taylor (Jan 30, 2013)

ok guys it's been a long time but my white lavender has done a lot of growing since my last post! and i have a couple pictures of it finaly!

Tell me what you think, if you have a white lavender going also post some pics of your plant! i want to see the different pheno's of this strain


----------



## kindnug (Jan 30, 2013)

Beautiful plant looks like it will Yield big cola's
Definately my next order of G13labs gear Love the Lavender and White Widow needed some stretch added to it


----------



## 420taylor (Jan 31, 2013)

yes it is indeed a beautiful plant, but im more excited to see my purple wreck clone start to take off because her mother was amazing looking lol


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 10, 2013)

I will have more photos up of the white lavender soon she is growing nicely. Ide like to see everyone else's WL too though so post some pictures of yours!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 11, 2013)

My white lavender is a mutant. The plant basically topped itself. One node grew directly above the next set down and at that point the main stalk leaned over and grew two. There is mutant growth all over it. I've topped both of those main stalks once each. I'm lsting it too. I've never seen a plant with this much mutant growth. I definitely think it's not a stable genetic line. The bright side is that there is a lot of growth in a small space. The nodes aren't growing at 90° angles from one another, there isn't always an opposite to each node and it grows short/bushy.


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I got lucky on the phenotype then because this one has grown perfectly the whole time. It just hasnt really started producing trichomes yet though just a lot of pistils, I guess the trichs will come later into flower


----------



## talkwithSAMSON (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm 30 days into 12/12 under a 600w cool tube with my white lavender... I've been lst'ing the hell out of her and she has responded quite well. I managed to get two clones from her so I can keep her going.. The clones are still in the incubation stage. 

Guys who are further in flower, how the trich production? When were you guys looking at harvest? Week wise?


----------



## liquidsun (Feb 24, 2013)

here is my White LAvender on 40th day. I topped the plant 2 day ago.


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 24, 2013)

the buds on my white lavender are starting to thicken up a lot now, the buds smell like dank skittles, and as for the trich question mine are starting to produce more now but earlier in flower it seemed like i didnt see any at all on the buds lol


----------



## z0b (Feb 25, 2013)

heres a lst pic of my girl


----------



## z0b (Feb 25, 2013)

out of all my girls( 3 different strains) some of her buds today are very very frosty and they are so early in the cycle.
i say shell be the frostiest


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are more pictures of my white lavender

I havent been keeping track of how long she has been flowering though so im a bit lost on that, how far along do you think she is?&#8203;


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 27, 2013)

I have about 430watts of cfl over the white lavender now


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll have a White Lavender for the ages when I finally start flowering! This has growth everywhere and I'm training it now. Stay tuned..........


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 27, 2013)

Im glad i stopped vegging mine when i did or it would have out grown my box. Its like 2 inches away from touching my light and i cant raise it any higher, so all i can do now is hope its done getting taller and just fattening up lol


----------



## Relaxed (Feb 27, 2013)

420- get some string and tie it down to the correct height. should be no problem. actually improves light to the lower areas. Ive seen branches sideways to make height.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Feb 27, 2013)

heres my white lav, starting to flower now. did some LST to her and have let the bonds loose now.


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 27, 2013)

Ive already tied them down so all i can really do is try to tie them down lower without breaking them


----------



## 420taylor (Feb 27, 2013)

My WL looked so similar to yours before i started flowering it, looks pretty healthy too, good job!


----------



## scooby419 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a WL that just sprouted above deck that I got as a freebie with my last Attitude order. You all have some nice healthy looking plants! Anyone have more than one bean that they popped of the strain? I only had the one so I wasn't sure if there were many phenos coming out in this strain?


----------



## 420taylor (Mar 3, 2013)

Unfortunately no i only had one seed of white lavender because i got it as a freebie also. 
Here is how she is looking today

How much longer do you think she has?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like a month or 30 days


----------



## 420taylor (Mar 3, 2013)

there are a few cloudy tricks on it , i looked at it through a 100x microscope today


----------



## talkwithSAMSON (Mar 4, 2013)

Well mine is flowering well BUT it is getting killed with Powdery mold... I am going to spray it with a milk solution and how that slows down the problem. So far these things don't have very good disease resistance. Just like White widow, it's no good daddy. I'm running a white widow also, and the church with lavender and they are all getting ravaged by mold ...*safdace*


----------



## 420taylor (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope you get your mold problem solved, im glad i havent had any problems with any of my plants this time growing its been pretty smooth


----------



## kcbudluvr (Apr 27, 2013)

Any updates on any of these grows? I've got a white lav going now and I'm curious about yields and how it smokes. Not a whole lot of info out there on white lavender (that I could find anyways). Some bud pics would be awesome.


----------



## 420taylor (Apr 28, 2013)

After letting my buds cure for a while i have become unsatisfied with what my plant produced, i think it is because i harvested it a little bit early though. I ended up getting about an ounce off of that one white lavender plant. I would let your white lavender go about 9-10 weeks into flower before harvesting it.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Apr 29, 2013)

420taylor said:


> After letting my buds cure for a while i have become unsatisfied with what my plant produced, i think it is because i harvested it a little bit early though. I ended up getting about an ounce off of that one white lavender plant. I would let your white lavender go about 9-10 weeks into flower before harvesting it.


That's a bummer man. Not what I was hoping to hear. Sounds like you got a fairly decent yield at least. Oh we'll, at least it was a freebie. I can't complain too much about free stuf I guess.


----------



## 420taylor (Apr 30, 2013)

Ya you can't beat free smoke haha. I have high hopes for my next harvest though i have TGA subcools deep purple going right now and they look like great plants


----------



## resinousflowers (Apr 30, 2013)

i have a white lavender a week into flower and it looks great.how long did you flower yours for?its mostly sativa,so it will definitely need atleast 10 weeks i reckon.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Apr 30, 2013)

420taylor said:


> Ya you can't beat free smoke haha. I have high hopes for my next harvest though i have TGA subcools deep purple going right now and they look like great plants


Those are some awesome looking plants you got going there man. I'll be interested to see the final result of those beauties. Here's a pic of my white lavender at three weeks old. 


 

She seems like a slow grower to me, but this is my first non-autoflower grow.


----------



## 420taylor (May 12, 2013)

kcbudluvr said:


> Those are some awesome looking plants you got going there man. I'll be interested to see the final result of those beauties. Here's a pic of my white lavender at three weeks old.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637591 View attachment 2637593
> ...


Thanks man, im pretty impressed with them so far i recently through them into flower and im waiting for them to through out some pistils for me! ill try to get some more pictures of them up later. how's your white lavender looking now a days?


----------



## Scroga (May 12, 2013)

Got me a pack of these....they any good?


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (May 12, 2013)

Mine smells like screwdrivers during flower. You know, vodka and oj. I'm very disappointed at its production. The buds are growing thin and airy and its about 1.5ft under a 1k hps. Maybe it was because it was a mutant. My stacked kush, mamba Negra and critical jack looked a million times better but were grown in the same conditions. Critical jack is in a dwc but everything else was done in soil. I absolutely love the smell but not the production. Hope you guys get something that grows normally and has better bud structure than mine. I've been flowering for almost 9 weeks but the buds look like they were grown under some cfls. Good luck!


----------



## kickingharold (May 21, 2013)

I have a WL growing in pure coco. house and garden auqua flakes base nute and only thing im adding is advanced nutes nirvana. about 30 days and im already getting orange hairs. so far she was a mutant plant as well. my guess is its not the most stable strain but in coco it grew from seed to 17 inches in 3 weeks. had some fnny growth on the stalk nodes. i know this is an older thread but no info out on this strain as far as flower time. but i believe mine is ind dom pheno. she is a beast and smells super fruity with mad trichome production. I dont have a journal on here but i do have a lil grow vid on youtube if anyone wants to check it out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8b2Gf7LyIw


----------



## kickingharold (May 21, 2013)

also growing some jack herer seeds and some chemdawg.


----------



## Scroga (May 24, 2013)

sounds good but think I would like a better yield for 10 weeks...


----------



## kindnug (May 24, 2013)

The more sativa phenotypes (which most don't keep or flower long enough) will take minimum 12 weeks.
The Lavender is known to take atleast 12-13 weeks depending on your Trichome preference.
White Widow might bring it down to 10 on some phenotype, but I wouldn't count on it.

Every plant doesn't finish in exactly 55-60 days like you want, it's just nature.
Harvesting early is what the problem is...

Take it to the end (all cloudy/ or mixed amber Trich.) + dry/cure the buds properly< Then if it is terrible smoke it is in the genes.


----------



## puntagordared (May 27, 2013)

I've got one at 8 weeks into flower and the smell is wonderful. She stretched a lot after going into flower and is about 1.25 meters tall, I'll top her if I decide to grow again.  Doesn't look like its going to yield very much, I'm going to let it go another 3 weeks and expect yield to be about 1.5 oz. I'll be real pleased if she smokes as good as she smells. Good luck to all.


----------



## kcbudluvr (May 27, 2013)

Hey punt, do you have a pic of your girl you'd be willing to share?


----------



## Scroga (May 28, 2013)

So lots of stretch and small yield at 10wks plus?


----------



## puntagordared (Jun 5, 2013)

you got it, excellent smoke but very small yield. I'll definately top_* if i do it again *_and maybe that will increase the yield.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Jun 5, 2013)

puntagordared said:


> you got it, excellent smoke but very small yield. I'll definately top_* if i do it again *_and maybe that will increase the yield.


Did you end up pulling about an ounce and a half off of her? That doesn't seem too terrible to me. Could always be worse!


----------



## Scroga (Jun 5, 2013)

Feels like a rushed release..


----------



## travon (Jun 10, 2013)

whats was the color of your trichomes


----------



## kcbudluvr (Jul 22, 2013)

Well if anyone is still interested in this thread, here are some pics of my girl. I chopped her last week and jarred her this morning. I haven't weighed it yet but I estimate my haul to be between 1.5 and 2 ounces, and the buds are covered with frost. I am satisfied with that. I thought she was very easy to grow. She seemed pretty forgiving and was very receptive to nutes. Based on my limited experience, I would recommend this strain for new growers as I had no problems with it.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Aug 26, 2013)

Anyone else have any experience with this one? I am thoroughly enjoying her at the moment, she is a damn fine smoke. Very smooth. I love the smell on my fingers after I break up one of the buds. It smells like candy or something and it's freaking awesome. I've had great feedback from people I've shared with. Once again, I'd highly recommend giving this one a try. Seems like it's got a few somewhat negative reviews so far, but I like it. Just curious to hear others thoughts/experiences with this beautiful plant.


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree, it's a beautiful plant. The resin profile on the buds looks great and I can vouch for the candy smell. I have an urge to lick her everytime I get up close/

Here's mine at day 54 flwr. Currently on day 56 View attachment 2793661View attachment 2793663View attachment 2793664View attachment 2793665

Approximately how long was your flowering time? I've read that's it's relatively short. Mine's looking like it's time to break out the scope for trich inspection;
Her top colas are ripening much quicker than her lower half. Still has some white pistils with majority going orange/receding


----------



## kcbudluvr (Aug 27, 2013)

That's a beautiful looking girl you got there, Orcannic! I bet she is smelling niiiiice. My flowering time was 9 weeks.


----------



## twostrokenut (Sep 16, 2013)

I have this WL freebie also. I took a bunch of clones off of her. Some of the clones are in a veg cab with some LED panels I got last year and the WL loves the LED panels........some strains just didn't like the LEDs but the WL and 2 phenos of ww x bb love it in there....

Some WL clones are in beer cups going to try lolipops and the mom is flowering now also.....repotted mom in 5 gal hempy bottom 3 in perlite then a good 1-2 in coco.fresh dirt all around and on top...... week 2 this seems to be the strongest plant I have....mines got semi fat leaves so more indica I reckon.


----------



## shadow3030 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's my WL girls. Purple picture was last crop and others are from this crop. I let them veg longer this time and ended up with smaller colas but more buds overall. In group pic I have 4 WL (on right), 1 grapefruit (front left middle) and 3 Jack (2 left and rear left middle). WL is by far the frostiest in the room. Very good cloning. Mine are finished in 8 weeks. With the extra veg time I had to support branches this last time. Smoke is awesome, kind of takes your breath away. Very dense buds. 1st time grower, last batch was 3rd crop.

2 600w Hortilux Red flower. 2 400w Hortilux Blue veg. 3 gal pots using PromixHP. Using Advanced Nutrients Sensi grow/bloom, tarantula/pirahna/voodoo juice, sensizyme, big bud, bud candy, ancient earth, bud ignitor, bud factor x, overdrive, nirvana and final phase. ph 6.6-6.8 1500ppm max. 2.5L every 3-4 days. Constant 79-82 day temps 63-66 night. ~90g/plant on average (previous crops) Will know current weights later this week...hope extra veg means extra weight.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Oct 15, 2013)

Those look awesome man! Nice job.


----------



## twostrokenut (Dec 1, 2013)

OK so my report on this one is in: Smelled of dank skittles.....low yield and very larfy.....now cured still has the dank skittleness....mostly smells like a sweet potato though....smoke is pretty subpar imho.....I get stoned a little but its not sticky, my conclusion is I got a dud....smells OK, looks OK taste is bad, but hey it was free.

Cloned easy but I killed them to make room.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Dec 5, 2013)

Too bad you weren't happy with how yours turned out. Seems like the reports I'm seeing from this strain are either hit or miss. I had a good experience, but probably won't grow this strain again...unless I get another freebie.


----------



## Muskman80 (May 18, 2014)

420taylor said:


> Hey guys,
> has anyone had any experience with the g13 labs white lavender strain? Ive been vegging mine for a while and im probably getting ready to throw it into flower i just want to know if the finishing product is any good.
> If anybody has any pictures of it form when they grew it please feel free to share them with me


Hey man, only grew mine to 2 ft just threw it in last week. Any pics? Etc. Thanks


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

Just put my little White Lavender seedling into a Waterfarm bucket. I will keep you posted on her growth so we can compare notes/phenos, etc.


----------



## kcbudluvr (Jun 3, 2014)

duudical said:


> Just put my little White Lavender seedling into a Waterfarm bucket. I will keep you posted on her growth so we can compare notes/phenos, etc.


Good luck with your grow. I'd be interested to see how yours turns out, so pics along your grow would be much appreciated. I had a good experience with the one I grew. Hopefully you do as well.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 3, 2014)

shadow3030 said:


> View attachment 2824774View attachment 2824775View attachment 2824776View attachment 2824777
> 
> Here's my WL girls. Purple picture was last crop and others are from this crop. I let them veg longer this time and ended up with smaller colas but more buds overall. In group pic I have 4 WL (on right), 1 grapefruit (front left middle) and 3 Jack (2 left and rear left middle). WL is by far the frostiest in the room. Very good cloning. Mine are finished in 8 weeks. With the extra veg time I had to support branches this last time. Smoke is awesome, kind of takes your breath away. Very dense buds. 1st time grower, last batch was 3rd crop.
> 
> 2 600w Hortilux Red flower. 2 400w Hortilux Blue veg. 3 gal pots using PromixHP. Using Advanced Nutrients Sensi grow/bloom, tarantula/pirahna/voodoo juice, sensizyme, big bud, bud candy, ancient earth, bud ignitor, bud factor x, overdrive, nirvana and final phase. ph 6.6-6.8 1500ppm max. 2.5L every 3-4 days. Constant 79-82 day temps 63-66 night. ~90g/plant on average (previous crops) Will know current weights later this week...hope extra veg means extra weight.


 nice job, those look great! Did you say FIRST time grower?? Cuz that's seriously impressive if that's your first grow. Impressive, regardless, but even more so if it is your first.


----------



## duudical (Jun 3, 2014)

kcbudluvr said:


> Good luck with your grow. I'd be interested to see how yours turns out, so pics along your grow would be much appreciated. I had a good experience with the one I grew. Hopefully you do as well.


Will do for sure man!


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 3, 2014)

kindnug said:


> The more sativa phenotypes (which most don't keep or flower long enough) will take minimum 12 weeks.
> The Lavender is known to take atleast 12-13 weeks depending on your Trichome preference.
> White Widow might bring it down to 10 on some phenotype, but I wouldn't count on it.
> 
> ...


exactly bro .... they gotta forget ab out run time and get a good scope an read those trichs, they're the key to gettin it right.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 4, 2014)

oh wow you've got the bomb. com


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Oct 5, 2014)

mine just got dry ... before curing it has that lavendar flower smell but tastes like hard fuel flavor. its a decent smoke and a decent yielding strain ... careful cause they get tall as hell compared to like pineapple express and raw diesel that i run. i got 3 7/8 oz under a 600 hps but she was a bit cramped ..


----------



## Admiral73 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I know this is a old post. I got the same WL freebie from the tude. I am thinking about running her this time but, I am curious about how loud/stinky she is. I have a carbon filter but I'm on the DL. I need something that isn't too stinky. I have heard it smells like candy, pledge, lavender. So on a scale of 1-10 what would you give it. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Dec 12, 2014)

man bro when its growing it smells like those little purle lavendar flowers you find in the wild ... its worth running for sure!!


----------



## Scroga (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe I'll save her for outdoor next year

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mine smells like berries and cream..and is sorta gold colored..great smoke,not the big yielder,although it was a preliminary run...going again..


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Dec 15, 2014)

mine where good yielders .. like 4oz and was super tall .. hadda tie her over LOL ... from what i have read its a fairly new strain/cross so i would expect quit a few different phenos for a bit ... ima gonna run em again just to see how they come out.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Dec 15, 2014)

I just got this as a freebie, I can't wait to give her a try. will have to wait a bit though. veg room is full.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 23, 2014)

There are known to be many phenos of lavender in the first place. Plus there are several white widows.

Not to mention any newly made unique phenos you'll find... of the cross.

Weird how lavender got sok popular agan all of a sudden... I'm looking at the 2004 cup winner center foldd lavender is among the pics and winners. Then u got the lavender phenos floating around that companies like kannabia and delicious/wos/samsara... have used. Stuff like karamello/caramelllo, Cheese candy, and Cotton candy.

Id look into how g13's white widow tends to permform... that's probably the more predictable side of this cross. I've always figured dinafems whhite widow is simlar to theirs too. just a geuss tho.


----------



## bxbell33 (May 11, 2015)

420taylor said:


> Here are more pictures of my white lavender
> View attachment 2542644View attachment 2542645View attachment 2542646View attachment 2542647View attachment 2542648
> I havent been keeping track of how long she has been flowering though so im a bit lost on that, how far along do you think she is?&#8203;


I HAVE A WHITE LAVENDER FREEBIE FROM ATTITUDE IT LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO URS MINE SMELLS JUST REALLY FRUITY SKUNKY I SHOULD SAY VERY FAST FLOWERER AND SOLID COLA MAKER    WITH VERY LITTLE EFFORT ALSO VERY FROSTY N STICKY DURING AND AFTER FLOWER


----------



## GrowinWizer10 (Jul 17, 2015)

how long did you guys flower your White lavender for? im going on week 8 right now soon to be 50 days, im curious when they're gon be done besides looking at trichs of course, but mine are starting to do what the photos in the last page did, turn purple and dence up and crystalize right now

how was the yield or the potency any finished product pics?


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine is 9 weeks into flower, still milky/clear trichomes hopefully she will be ready in the next two weeks.


----------

